# Sausage Making Video



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2007)

We just finished the first in a 4 part video on sausage making..the first part deals with the prep work..deboning the butt and chunking itâ€¦and grinding itâ€¦The second part will cover mixing the meat and stuffing the sausageâ€¦.The third part will cover the smoking of the sausgae..and the Fourth part will cover the eating of the sausageâ€¦I burnt out my grinder making this videoâ€¦but hey I think Iâ€™ve made close to 2000lbs of sausage with that $100 grinder..time to go to the sausage maker and get another.
BTW I think the kids have watched to many JB videosâ€¦â€


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 21, 2007)

Where is D the pit master? Good stuff Dave.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 21, 2007)

Great video dude.  Cant wait til the next 3.  You need to use Vidler so I can see them at work tomorrow.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 21, 2007)

Great vid Dave, especially for someone who's interested in makin the sausage.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2007)

Ds at school...and as always..I'm happy to answer any ?...more to come later..I just got back from getting a new grinder and the tattoo shop


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Great video Dave!
Man I get way to picky when it comes to chunkin' up the butt. I now see I don't have to.
I gave my last ring of Grandpa Witt's Polish sausauge to a buddy. I thought I had more but I searched the freezer and I don't  
I will soon, that is some good stuff!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 21, 2007)

It a great video Dave, I was lookin at some aundollie sasage her in the cajun sections & the sausage package cutaway had larger chunks of meat & fat it looks hand diced rather than ground. it Tastes way better too


----------



## wittdog (Sep 21, 2007)

JB Grandpa used to make his fresh sausage cut by hand..diced like you speak...I still make a small amount like that at Xmass and Easter.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 21, 2007)

wittog great job on the video I can't wait tell the next three. wittdog were did you get your knives?


----------



## Rag1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good video! I'm thinking of making sausage this winter need these lessons. Thanks


----------



## cleglue (Sep 21, 2007)

Looking good Witt.

JB...andouille sausage is usually cut into about 1/4 inch pieces stuffed then smoked over pecan wood.


----------



## Griff (Sep 21, 2007)

Excellent wittdog. I truly enjoyed the video.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2007)

Great Video Dave. 

I am on the edge of my computer chair in anticipation of the continuation of the sausage saga.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 22, 2007)

That is some great information


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Link I got most of the knives at the Sausage Maker...the price is reasonable the steel is sharp...and it works for me I think they are Mundial brand...they are terriably expensive but they hold a good edge.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 22, 2007)

Great Video!! and as everybody else has said... lots of good info there too!!!  Love the ending chase scene..haha


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

This is the second video and covers the mixing of the sausage and stuffing ( I had to split it into 2 parts cuz it was a minute and a half to long) it both in casings and in bulk bags the same technique applies to bologna casings and the wider salami casing.. I use soy protein in my smoked sausage you can also substitute powdered milk, both will act as a binder and help the fat stay were it belongs in the sausage. (Not everyone uses it or likes to use it but I do). In regards to the cure (pink stuff) I use Insta Cure one or Prague Powder 1also know as sodium nitrate. This is use to kill the boutisilsm that can take place when smoking at temps below 200*.  The FDA recommends the use of cure. I will not debate the non use of a cure when smoking below 200*. You can substitute Mortons Tender Quick for the Cure but you have to rework your recipe because tender quick contains both salt and sugar in addition to the cure. Hope you enjoy the movie Part 2a deals with mixing the sausage, Part 2b deals with stuffing the sausage.
Sausage Making 2a Mixing the Meat
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/b2nlG2v4YBw"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/b2nlG2v4YBw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>
Sausage Making 2b Stuffing the meat
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gqmIqsd5sQ"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9gqmIqsd5sQ" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 22, 2007)

dang dave, you're kids are older than they look, 35 years of makin sausage....lol, classic


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice going Dave.  I will be looking up these videos when I get ready to start making sausage.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm thinking of linking the videos in a sticky to the top of the page....anyone thing that is a good idea..kind of a How To Sticky


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 22, 2007)

Great job Dave! Looks like the boys were having a ball!


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 22, 2007)

I love them wittdog.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 22, 2007)

Good stuff Dave. MJ looks like he's been working out.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 22, 2007)

Dang it Dave, you know I cant see the You Tube videos at work.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Sep 22, 2007)

Thats some good info!!   THanks for makin the vids. Definatly a big help when it comes to how to do it. You can read and read but its so much more of a help to actually SEE it done.


----------



## Unity (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice job, Dave. I've never seen sausage-making before and it was all very interesting to learn about.   

--John  8) 
(How long did it take you to turn a whole case of butts into sausage?   )


----------



## wittdog (Sep 22, 2007)

Lets see..
1 Hour to debone and Chunk the Butts
2 Hours to Grind (not counting the trip to the Sausage Maker to     get another grinder  
2-3 Hours to stuff (thats with the kids "helping"  
and it will take around 8 hrs to cool smoke the sausage....

I started with 66lbs of Butts...and finished with 52lbs of ground pork...
Oh yeah a probably 1/2 hour to prep the casings...(If I was thinking I would have got video of that....man hog guts sure to smell like.....$hit  )
Oh yeah and then about an hour to clean everthing up.....That's the worst part which is why I don't make 10lbs I make 50lbs at a time...


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 22, 2007)

It took me 2 hrs. to debone and chunk the butts(2 of them   )
Great video Dog dude!
Lots of work for sausage but well worth the effort  
You have me thinking about doing more poundage at one time. That seems like the way to go.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 22, 2007)

Video's are looking great!  Looks like some great helpers.


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 23, 2007)

Captain America Rocks!

They are such great kids 

LOL your son on a break kills me that is hilarious.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2007)

In the third part of our sausage making video we cover the actual smoking of the sausage. We are using a 20lb insulated electric smokehouse from The Sausage Maker. (It can handle 20lbs but I typically smoke 15lbs of sausage at a time. If you put to much in and the casings are touching they will not take on color they will remain white).  After the meat has been cured and stuffed into casings preheat the smoke house till 130*. Place sausage in smoke house and hold at 130* until the casings are dry.(  You want the casings dry because you are not looking for a smoke ring like in BBQ you want the smoke to not get deposited on the casings but to permeates all the way thru the meat, this also helps for the finished color).
I use two pans of sprayed sawdust (Cherry) which will smoke for about 4 hrs. Then stop smoking and cook at 160-165* till the sausage temp reaches 152*. This was not taped but when the sausage reaches 152* remove it from the smokehouse and submerge it in cold water till the sausage temp is 110*. (Do not spray with water, fully submerge it if you spray it the casings will wrinkle). Then allow the sausage to bloom…expose them to air and let them cool for about an hour the oxygen will deepen the color. Then place them in the fridge overnight and you can eat it the next day or vacpac and freeze for later use.  Hope you have enjoyed our sausage making video and have some of you interested in making your own sausage. This is by no means the only way to make sausage there are many different techniques and different ways to go about making sausage. But these are the techniques that I have used over the years and they work for me. 
<object width="425" height="350"> <param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPVrvt9hiJg"> </param> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EPVrvt9hiJg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"> </embed> </object>


----------



## wittdog (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll be bringings some of that sausage to the OINK.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 23, 2007)

I am confident that I can make sausage now.    Thanks Dave.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 23, 2007)

great job on the video wittdog.


----------



## cleglue (Sep 23, 2007)

The video should help a lot of people get started.  Great job!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 24, 2007)

Them looks some good Boy, Tell them Boys hello for JB Dave


----------

